# I'm not impressed with finacard :(



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems to smell a lot quicker and a lot more than the megazorb did  I've actually taken it all out of the rats' cage 2 days after cleaning it as it smelt that bad.I will use it up with the hamsters and gerbil as it seems fine for them.I put some 100% biodegradeable vegetable origin cat litter in there instead temporarily-I ordered them some carefresh and some paper pellet type stuff ( and treats lol)online, so just waiting for that(I spent over 60 pounds eek).
What's the auboise stuff like?Or am I just going to have to go back to megazorb?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you heard of Fitch recycling bedding?
That's really good stuff.
I use it for my lot (hamsters and mice) and I have used it for guinea pigs and I know lots of people who use it for rats.

It comes in massive 20kg bags for £15 so it's cheap. It's packed really tight in the bag so you get loads and loads.

It's very absorbant and so far I (and everyone else I know that uses it) haven't noticed any normal smells like you get with other substrate.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen brief mentions of it but where do you get it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm not going to be much help because I'm a Megazorb girl


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

I love Finacard and so do all the mice and Pringle, I found mine got smelly quicker on Megazorb lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to use finacard but also found it smelt quicker and seemed to get padded down flat by my boys.
I then used megazorb but I hated the mess it made even though there in a high based cage (Ferplast XL) and it also caused my boys to sneeze a lot and me and I'm not allergic to anything! 

So ive now gone back to Eco bed card board squares and they seem much better on this. Don't know why as it's cardboard like finacard but Eco bed seems to suit my boys better.
They also use the breeder celect cat litter in there trays.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I kind of discounted ecobed as I thought one cardboard thing was probably just like another but perhaps not...I will look into this too.

salem-isn't it odd how your experience is the exact opposite LOL.Little rodents like to keep us guessing. 

I went online last night and ordered lots of stuff, including 3 different types of bedding- paper pellety type one,some carefresh and um I forgot what else.It's definitely the wee causing the problem as they poo in the litter tray and that gets removed every day.

I'll try the fitch and the ecobed(if it doesn't suit the rats there's always syrians and roborovskis and mice and gerbils to use it up ) and if none of the ones ordered or these 2 work I shall go back to megazorb


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

You can get the fitch bedding from their main website, just search for Fitch recycling bedding.

And they sell it on ebay as well.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I looked on ebay but didn't find anything-I'll give them a google now


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Type in horse bedding in eBay and it comes up.
Its in a 20kg bale and it's White. £15.99


----------

